# ASC payment indicators...



## Jamesmmm (Jan 19, 2010)

anyone know where I can find them?

thanks

James


----------



## JMeggett (Jan 19, 2010)

Jamesmmm said:


> anyone know where I can find them?
> 
> thanks
> 
> James



Hey James!  The ASC payment indicators for each CPT are little blue boxes to the right of the codes - A2 thru Z3.  Then the "key" to figure out what those mean are usually close to the beginning of the CPT manual.  I have the DecisionHealth Professional CPT and it's on page 1 this year.  Hope this helps! 

Jenna


----------



## Jamesmmm (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks Jenna- I'm using the standard edition of CPT and neither appear in that book.


----------



## JMeggett (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, James....I found the link to the ASC payment indicators & the key on the CMS website.    Go to www.cms.hhs.gov, then do "search" for ASC payment.  Choose the 1st link "Ambulatory Surgical Center (ASC) Payment".  Then in the box on the left side of page choose "ASC Regulations and Notices".   Then click on the "CMS-1414-FC".   Addendum AA has all the CPT's and the ASC payment indicator after them. Then Addendum DD1 is the key that explains that indicator.    
Confusing...I hope this works for you!  Just save those Addendums on your desktop for easy access.  Good luck!
Jenna


----------

